# Key Post: Razor blades - shaving.



## sueellen

Have you noticed how EXPENSIVE razor blades are now especially Gillette. Can you order them and other products directly. Would be worth buying in bulk I think.


----------



## havana

*Re: Gillette Razor blades......*

If you're in Dublin you can buy them on the stalls on Thomas St. Much cheaper.


----------



## temptedd

*Re: Gillette Razor blades......*

Sometimes Amazon.com do bulk buy discounts on these.


----------



## biggerry

*Mach 3 blades*

I bough 48 of these through e-bay.  Cost me $53 (€44 approx) including delivery.  They were delivered about 1 week after I paid for them.

This works out at about €4 for a pack of 4 compared to about €8 in the supermarket.

Give it a try!


----------



## heinbloed

*razor blades*

If you don't insist on the brand name than try LIDL.


----------



## Butcher

*Lidl Blades???*

Idiced my chin into 66 pieces with those!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cuchullain

*Gillette*

I asked the assistant in Tesco for a pack of mach 3 blades last Sunday week. She went to the scanner, flipped them through and asked me for nearly €19 for them. I queried the amount and she just said that was the price, then I noticed that they were marked march 3 turbo, whatever that means. Naturally they were out of stock of 'regular' mach 3 blades. So I just left without buying. So the future looks even bleaker than the present on the  price front. looks like we'll have to toy with growing  beards for the winter months and just shave during the summer. or go back to the philishave.


----------



## niallymac

*Gillette Blades*

I sometimes accidentally leave them in the bottom of the shopping trolly and forget to put them on the conveyor.......they are so small, an easy mistake to make. Extortion is the only word I can use to describe the Gillette Company.


----------



## stobear

*Re: Gillette Blades*

Time to dig out the auld electric and charge up the batteries then, eh?


----------



## X

*X*

> I sometimes accidentally leave them in the bottom of the shopping trolly and forget to put them on the conveyor.......they are so small, an easy mistake to make. Extortion is the only word I can use to describe the Gillette Company.

So theft (from the retailer and not the manufacturer mind you) is your solution to this so called extortion? Maybe they'd be cheaper if shoplifters such as yourself controlled your kleptomaniac tendancies? (Razor blades are by far the most commonly shoplifted retail product in Europe). Roll on RFID tagging of such small relatively high value retail products as a measure to catch thieves like you.


----------



## niallymac

*Rip Off Retailers*

Hi X

You aren't by any chance a retailer are you ?  I have the same contempt for much of the retail community in this country as i do for the Gillette Corporation. Having recently returned from living in the UK, where there is a genuine free market, not distorted by govt backed retail pricing and planning regulations, I think it's time consumers in this country took a stand against rip off retailers. Lets face it, one only has to visit Tesco.ie and then Tesco.co.uk to see the rip off in all its glory. Small independents are equally being allowed to take advantage of the poor punter, so long as the govt insists on protecting the innefficient, this will continue.

As for the theft of the blades, I can say its a tactic I gave up when I left college and started earning, and as my wife refuses to engage in the practice on my behalf at the weekly shop, I'm now a fully paid up member of rip off Ireland.


----------



## X

*X*

Not that it's any of your business but no, I'm not a retailer. I don't know what sort of regulation/market interference that you're referring to but the only thing that I can think of is the Groceries Order which prevents below cost selling of certain food items and doesn't affect the price of things such as razor blades as far as I know. If you don't like the prices then buy another brand or shop around (including online). By all means make a (legal) stand against any real or perceived wrongdoing by manufacturers or retailers but don't cop out by blaming it all on "rip off Ireland" whatever that means. If the price of razor blades really annoys you that much then perhaps you should consider growing a beard in protest? That'll show them.


----------



## piggy

*Re: Rip Off Retailers*

*"and as my wife refuses to engage in the practice on my behalf at the weekly shop"*

Does that imply that you've asked her...that you'd put her reputation of being branded a shoplifter at risk for free razor blades!?????


----------



## ajapale

*Blades*



> sometimes accidentally leave them in the bottom of the shopping trolly



This happens me occasionaly but only *after* I have paid.

There was a thread here a few months back which discussed (among other things) how to extend the life of your blades. Store them in baby oil was one suggestion.

ajapale


----------



## niallymac

*Blades*

X, I tried the beard thing, but as half of it was ginger, decided it had to go, the two tone thing didn't really work for me( and before you start on a rant, I'm not a gingerist, my daughter is a ginger ). On the anti competitive thing, my main beef is the planning restrictions on superstores, or for that matter, any serious attempts at out of town retailing. In particular, this is restricitng the growth of value retailers such as Aldi and Lidl, but perhaps more importantly it is keeping major grocery competition such as Asda Wal Mart, J Sainsbury and others out of the market. Also, in non food, it is restricting consumer choice by keeping the likes of IKEA out.

Piggy, my wife is and never has been a criminal, and no I haven't asked her to thieve blades........a half hearted attempt at humour which obviiosuly missed the mark.

Retired blade thief, Niallymac

p.s. I wonder why blades are the most thieved item in Europe ...........mmmmm......interesting


----------



## piggy

*Re: Blades*

*"I wonder why blades are the most thieved item in Europe ...........mmmmm......interesting"*

Probably because some people think they're over-priced and think it's okay to steal things which are out of their price range at a guess.


----------



## X

*X*

> p.s. I wonder why blades are the most thieved item in Europe ...........mmmmm......interesting

Not sure why, although there's an element of chicken (theft) and egg (price) here I suppose, but this article about RFID technology mentions that razors are Europe's "most stolen consumer product". 

news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/3632015.stm


----------



## ninsaga

*Re: X*



> I wonder why blades are the most thieved item in Europe ...........mmmmm......interesting"



..probably as they are poor value for money ie. one has to fork out €8 or so for something that they will discard shortly afterwards.

Have tried the Lidl blades & must agree with prev poster!. Damn things near shredded my face - even when I used the Total Shaving Solution!

ninsaga


----------



## X

*X*

Have used Lidl and Aldi blades with no problems and I'm not any sort of macho man or masochist either. Never found that shaving oil stuff much good though and generally stick to Body Shop shaving soap and a traditional bristle brush.


----------



## Joe Nonety

*Re: X*

When I was in Budapest I bought 50 Mach 3 Turbo blades at 50 cents each. Its a ripoff buying them in Ireland. When mine run out I can get them online for 80 cents each.


----------



## piggy

*Re: X*

Where do you buy your blades for 80cent Joe?


----------



## Joe Nonety

*Re: X*

I'm able to buy them online off a friend of mine in Budapest.


----------



## Tall Chapy

*Blades*

Maybe I am just mad.
Anyway, the story goes like this.
One of those discovery channel programmes was on. It was one where they bring on ideas from the public, they show it to expert, while another guy checks out whether there is a patent already out there for the idea.
I was not paying attention to this programme. The only part that has stuck in my head from that day was that, his study showed that the blades did not go blunt, it was the build up of 'dirt' on the blades that made inefficient. What ever his idea was they kicked it to touch.

The only solution I can think of if to put the Mach 3 blades in to a sonic Jewlery cleaner and see how it gets on.


----------



## THE MACHINE

*Gillette Razors*

Hi Havana,

Is that Thomas street on the southside ...???
Are the stall there on weekdays...???

Many thanks,

TM.


----------



## rainyday

*Re: Gillette Razors*



> "I wonder why blades are the most thieved item in Europe ...........mmmmm......interesting"


Presumably a significant part of the expense arises from the fact that the honest customers end up paying for blades stolen by the thieves.


----------



## wavejumper

*thieves*

rubbish.  in italy a pack of gillete contour (6 blades) is 2 euro.  here its like 5.  plenty of shoplifters in italy too.  the real thieves are elsewhere.


----------



## rainyday

*Re: thieves*

What's the minimum wage in Italy? What's the cost of insuring your supermarket against chancers making compo claims? 

You need to compare like with like.


----------



## wavejumper

*blades*

true.  there's another item i'll start getting from online shops.


----------



## havana

*Re: blades*

Yeah The stall is on the corner of Thomas St/  Meath St, opposite the Clock pub. I think is is one of the few stalls thats there everyday. I bought 8 Mac 3 Turbo for e12 last week if memory serves me.


----------



## THE MACHINE

*Gillette Blue II*

Hi Havana,

Do you know if this stall had other types of Razor Blades...Gillette Blue II for example...???

Cheers,

TM.


----------



## BeetRoot74

*razors*

Thanks to this thread I just bought 50 gillette sensor razors on ebay for $23 + $6 p&p.


----------



## havana

*Re: razors*

Not that I have noticed but he uses the Mach 3 so thats all I have asked him for.


----------



## jister

*ebay*

Can somebody (who has already made a purchase and received the product) post up the links to the ebay sellers offering deliveries to Ireland.

Thanks.

Are the blades compatible with Irish ones?


----------



## biggerry

*EBay*

jister, here's some who ship to Europe:

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------



## Kilteragh

*Re: EBay*

Do a member search on ebay.com for jrsliquidations. He's in Canada (real name Robbie). I bought (16) mach 3's from him for $15.95 plus $6 postage. No problems.


----------



## Natchessmen

*Re: EBay*



> I bought (16) mach 3's from him for $15.95 plus $6 postage. No problems.


Do you think he's left the razors in the bottom of his trolley as well?


----------



## sueellen

*Re: Gillette Razor blades......*

*Some other posts*

*stubble
Unregistered User
Gillette Mach 3 prices*

Does anyone know a cheaper place than supermarkets for Mach 3 razors?

The prices charged at the moment is crazy, €8.50 for 4 blades is a big time rip off. They are excellent blades and for many the only thing that will prevent the dreaded burn, but the supermarkets seem to be exploiting this.... 

*OBrien
Registered User
Gillette Mach 3 prices*

Get yourself the little bottle of shaving oil and use ordinary baldes.... it eliminates burn at a much lower cost.... can't remember precisely what it's called but you'll get it in most chemists, just 3 drops required.

Blades have become an absolute rip-off, and now they're withdrawing a lot of the older versions, (eg, contour). 

*bluebean
Registered User
Re: Gillette Mach 3 prices*

A lot of shops are doing a deal on Mach 3's at the moment - they are cheaper than they usually are. I know Dunnes + Tesco's in Galway both have a sale on them at the moment, it might be worth stocking up? 

*Ham Slicer
Frequent poster
Re: Gillette Mach 3 prices*

I can recall searching the web for cheap Mach 3 before to no avail.

I suppose you'd get them cheaper in the UK, although the risk of you giving a pilot a close shave may pose a security threat.

*0
Frequent poster
Re: Gillette Mach 3 prices*

I never found that shaving oil stuff any good to be honest. BodyShop shaving cream, an old fashioned bristle brush and generic two blade razors always did the trick for me. These days I tend to sport a fashionable and cost effective stubble though ...  


*biggerry
Unregistered User
Mach 3 blades*

I was in Dunnes last week and they were doing a special. I think they were charging just over €5 for a pack of 4. On the same display, they were charging over €18 for a 12 pack.

On a slight tangent, I was also buying some tea bags (Lyons) and a box of 80 cost €2.50 and a box of 160 cost €5.25. 

*ninsaga
Frequent poster
Re: Mach 3 blades*

Total Shaving Solution Oil me thinks is what u r referring 2.

ninsaga 

*stubble
mach 3 blades*

bluebean you must be psychic because Galway is where I is, so I'm off to the sales! Brilliant !

BTW I heard that blades had become the most frequently shoplifted item and thats why they have gone behind the counter. Apparently they are sold on ebay for dirt cheap but I couldn't find them there in that type of quantity.... 

*James
Unregistered User
Shaving*

Are there any beard versions of unwanted hair removal available for men? Some women have beards and they can be removed quite successfully so why not try the same idea on real men?

*broke
Unregistered User
difference*

On the line that Biggerry mentioned about the unusual price of Lyons Tea bags, I've long noticed that my local Tesco charge more for a 5kg bag of potatoes than they do for two 2.5 kg bags. 
Strange. 

*Elcato
Very frequent poster
Re: difference*

Boots are doing a special on the blades at the moment - You get a free can of shaving gel if you buy 8 blades at circa €16. Not much I know but at least you're saving around €3.50 on the gel. BTW - Was in Boots in England last week and they were the same price as here for the mach3 blades. 

*machalla
Registered User
Re: difference*

Lidl do a nice shaving gel for about €2 or so. Good value compared to some of them out there. As good as any of the brand names I've found. They also do cheap blades and a razor to stick them on for about €3. 20 Blades in a pack plus the razor itself. They wouldn't be as good as the Gilette ones but I've found them more than adequate for day to day use. 
Usually get about 2-3 months out of a pack I'd say. It certainly saves you money compared to paying €8 for maybe a months shaving (if you're lucky). 

*Joe Nonety
Frequent poster
Re: difference*

I stocked up on Mach 3 Turbo blades in Budapest for about 50 cent each. When they run out I'll buy them online for slighly more.
I don't know where all these advances in razor blades is going to stop. Within a few years I'm sure there'll be a one with 54 blades and 38 lubricating strips. The handle will be a brush handle and it'll weight a stone and a half. 

*stobear
Frequent poster
Re: difference*

Sounds like you could fall out of the scratcher , stand half asleep, in front of the mirror and it would do all the work,bingo, your shaved, of course this would all be done at the same time and being dressed and fed your cornflakes!!

Where do you buy them online Joe? 

*jllr
Unregistered User
Mach 3 Prices - Buy Online*

Purchased 40 blades on Saturday on EBAY for $48 and unbeliveably received them today (From US).

Worked out at €40 as compared to around €80 from Tesco. 

*ttraces
Registered User
Re: Gillette Mach 3 prices*

Lads (and lassies?)

the stalls that set up on thomas st on friday/saturday were selling mach 3 blades for €4, not every week though. also W/S diamond for the same price. 

*ajapale
Frequent poster*

The best way to keep blades sharp

What follows is a short extract from an engineering forum tek-tips. 

[broken link removed]

Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What is the best way to keep razor blades sharp? I read somewhere that most modern razor blades dull from corrosion long before they get dull from cutting beard hair. If that is true, how can I keep them from corroding].
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Store the razor immersed head-down in baby oil.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Has anyone tried to lengthen the life of their razor blades in this way?

Ajapale 

*stubble
Unregistered User
keeping blades sharp*

I'm at that just now, but didn't have any baby oil so used sunflower instead.

I couldn't tell you for sure that it works but I do reckon the blade will last to the end of the week without defacing the face by Friday.... so the results are better but not dramatic.


----------



## Jim Bob30

*Re: Blades*

I use "Simple silicone shaving gel"(or something like that) and find it pretty good. Less irritation and appears to prolong the life of my blades by about 50%. Those blades are a ridiculous price surely. I'd say they are specially engineered to last only a small number of shaves to maximise profits.


----------



## Razor

*Gillette*

Guys, if you all hide your shaving gear from the wives, girlfriends, etc they wont get to shave their legs with them. Then you will notice a big cost reduction on your shaving gear.


----------



## sueellen

*Re: >>Razor blades - Shaving*

*Some other posts*

*paulc
Unregistered User
best electric shaver?*

Has anyone any opinion on what is the best electric shaver on the market? Is there one particular model that is considered to be the Mach3 of electric shavers? 

*Maceface
Registered User
Electric Shavers*

Hi Paulc,

I use a Braun Syncro System Logic 7000 Series. Was a present, but I think the price on it was just over 300 euro.
It takes longer to shave, and have to shave more often.


*ClintEastwood
Unregistered User
Braun*

I have used Philishave and Braun throughout the years and rate Braun higher.
You don't need to spend E300 though I reckon.
There is a Braun shop on Amazon 
[broken link removed]

Even heading to the North should get you a better deal. 

*Red
Unregistered User
Braun*

I used to use Braun, but the foil at the top of the razor used to go and was expensive to replace.

Red 

*stobear
Frequent poster
Re: Braun*

I use a Philips coolskin, I am still suprised at the closeness of the shave, was just over 100 Irish pounds a couple of years ago, the little coolskin shaving gel pouches are a little expensive though.
Looks a bit like this one (at bottom of the page) [broken link removed]
Stobear 

*CyberPaddy
Unregistered User
Electric razor...*

Hi Paulc,

This site [broken link removed]    recommends the Panosonic razor. It has some sort of 'cross cutting' blade system. I bought one and find it fantastic.


Regards... 

*PaulC
Unregistered User*

Thanks for all the info. I like the look of the Philips coolskin since it can be used in shower. Am I right to think that there are mirrors available that have some sort of finish on them to prevent them from fogging up in bathrooms and showers? Anyone know where these are available?


----------



## Age25

*Paracetamol from Spain.*

Where can you buy the old fashioned razor blades that used to come initially wrapped in a waxy paper and subsequently in a little plastic box, they were double sided. There is still one of the old fashioned metal shaving stick thingys in the house somewhere./
I have to say I like the idea of stocking up with "stuff" when overseas. Blades from Budapest, Anything else?


----------



## Betsy Og

*Re: >>Razor blades - Shaving.*

Lidl blades and generic gel/foam. Why pay for Gilette's advertising campaign, their mission statement/tag line is something like "Reinforcing male success" - good jaysus, and I thought they just offered you something to scrape the hair off your face, crrringe


----------



## ubiquitous

*Re: >>Razor blades - Shaving.*

Aldi blades are every bit as good as Gilette ones, and way cheaper. Lidl blades are very basic quality in comparison.


----------



## ninsaga

*Re: >>Razor blades - Shaving.*



			
				ubiquitous said:
			
		

> Aldi blades are every bit as good as Gilette ones, and way cheaper. Lidl blades are very basic quality in comparison.



...I've found that the Lidl blades are real shredders..tear the bloomin' face off me...guaranteed to cut.


----------



## Guest127

*Re: >>Razor blades - Shaving.*

had to pop down to newry this morning to pick up an amazon order ( free postage if u use an norn ion address) 8 mach 3 + twin pack of gilette gel £9.66 about €15. Aldi out of shaving gel for past two weeks so I needed both. figure compared with tesco dundalk that the gel was 'free' and I had to go to newry anyway. but wouldn't be worth driving down for otherwise.


----------



## maebee

*Re: X*



			
				Joe Nonety said:
			
		

> When I was in Budapest I bought 50 Mach 3 Turbo blades at 50 cents each. Its a ripoff buying them in Ireland. When mine run out I can get them online for 80 cents each.


 
Any chance you could let us know the site where they're available at 80 cents Nonty?


----------



## Shakespeare

Hi
For anyone who's interested, I had a look at the perfumeireland website referred to above and they have 8 Mach 3M3 blades (the ones with the aloe strip etc) for Eur19.99. 
Well yesterday, having seen this topic (thks all, price of blades big bugbear of mine) I purchased 40 of the above on ebay for less than Eur40 including postage. Now that's a bargain! a bit more than the 80c mentioned but at 97c I'm still happy. 

S.


----------



## CCOVICH

Shakespeare said:
			
		

> Well yesterday, having seen this topic (thks all, price of blades big bugbear of mine) I purchased 40 of the above on ebay for less than Eur40 including postage. Now that's a bargain! a bit more than the 80c mentioned but at 97c I'm still happy.
> 
> S.


 
Let us know if they are the real deal when you get them.


----------



## stuffit

Beware of eBay.

I bought Gillette Mach 3 Turbo blades which turned out to be fake.
The green lube strip didn't slowly dissolve over the course of a week as I shaved.  
Turned out it was just a strip of green plastic.


Ste


----------



## icantbelieve

Don't know about the green lube strip as I haven't paid attention to it, but I bought 60 Mach 3 Turbo blades on ebay a few months ago and haven't noticed any difference to the ones I used previously.


----------



## JazzyJeff

stuffit said:
			
		

> Beware of eBay.
> 
> I bought Gillette Mach 3 Turbo blades which turned out to be fake.
> The green lube strip didn't slowly dissolve over the course of a week as I shaved.
> Turned out it was just a strip of green plastic.
> 
> 
> Ste


 
I bought blades from ebay before and was stung too - fakes.  Even the packaging was fake....As mentioned before I buy all mine from perfumeireland.com now


----------



## coleen

what is the online address that you can blades for at this price


----------



## zat29

I Tried the Aldi blades this morning and i can report that they seem fine so far. €2.99 for 3 blades + handle. topup blades are 1.99 for 4 or 5. Bye bye mach 3 for the time being


----------



## Shakespeare

Hi there again,
Thought I should post now that I have received my M3 Power blades from ebay. 
Firstly - they're great, no probs with them at all so far. Packaging is right, cartridges are exactly as any I've ever bought before.
For those who didn't see my earlier post, I have just purchased 40 Gillette M3 Power blades for Eur28+Eur10 approx p&p from ebay and I'm thrilled.
That's under Eur1 per blade Vs Tesco this morning where it would cost me Eur12.99 for 4 blades ie. Eur3.25 per blade.

I appreciate it can be a risk purchasing from ebay...but sometimes it works )


----------



## JohnnyBoy

where on line?


----------



## zat29

whats the ebay sellers username / shopname?


----------



## DrMoriarty

stuffit said:
			
		

> I bought Gillette Mach 3 Turbo blades which turned out to be fake.
> The green lube strip didn't slowly dissolve over the course of a week as I shaved.
> Turned out it was just a strip of green plastic.


I've never really seen the point of those 'lube strips', to be honest. They're positioned above the blades, so when you draw the blades across your skin — upwards _or_ downwards — they're not lubricating (softening) the bristles before the blades reach them, just clogging up any open pores with lubey gunk _after_ the blades have passed. Hardly a good thing..?

Best wet shave, IMHO, is achieved with a brush and cream (from a mug or, more economically/hygienically, squeezed from a [broken link removed]). Work it in well, and ideally leave the lather on your face for 2-3 mins. before you apply the blade — unless you've previously showered, so pre-softening the stubble. Rinse abundantly afterwards. Don't use any other skin care products (moisturising creams, etc.) on your skin for at least 30 mins after shaving. And, in the first place, delay shaving as long as possible after getting up in the morning...

Pricy aerosol gels and 'Turbo Mach MMVI' lube strips are making bigger marketing-monkeys out of men than anything our Sisters have to endure*. Let's face it, most of us are probably _not_ 'worth it'... 

_*[Edit: Actually, no — that's an overstatement...]_


----------



## zat29

DrMoriarty, your very knowledgeable on shaving creams plus methodology - what blade, may I ask, do you apply to your chin ?


----------



## DrMoriarty

A _Lidl_ special. I guess I'm just the 'sensitive' kind...


----------



## zat29

Maddas !


----------



## RainyDay

*Re: >>Razor blades - Shaving.*



bunnyboiler said:


> www.perfumeireland.com offer cheaper blades than Boots or most of the other stores



Looks like these guys have given up on the blades - Any other cheap sources?


----------



## ninsaga

ubiquitous said:


> Aldi blades are every bit as good as Gilette ones, and way cheaper. Lidl blades are very basic quality in comparison.





ninsaga said:


> ...I've found that the Lidl blades are real shredders..tear the bloomin' face off me...guaranteed to cut.



Have switched over to Aldi blades quite a while back now and am happy enough with them


----------



## cork

ninsaga said:


> Have switched over to Aldi blades quite a while back now and am happy enough with them


 
I am not living near an ALDI but I am very tempted to make a trip and stock up.

How much are the blades?

How many are in the packs?


----------



## jrewing

The price was already given...



zat29 said:


> I Tried the Aldi blades this morning and i can report that they seem fine so far. €2.99 for 3 blades + handle. topup blades are 1.99 for 4 or 5. Bye bye mach 3 for the time being


----------



## maddad

Hi,

Just bought 40 mach 3 blades for €41 (which incudes p&p) on ebay.  i'll report back on receipt, but that's marginally over €1 per blade for a top quality shave!


----------



## biggerry

Are you sure they're genuine Gillette blades maddad??  If they are, could you share the name of the seller?


----------



## andrew1977

I would be interested to hear if those e-bay blades are genuine, i have bought some from various sellers on e-bay and fake the whole lot of them


----------



## maddad

Hi,

AAAAAHHHHHH!!!  Blades arrived yesterday and are fakes.  Very professional in appearance but definitely fake.  (See fakeblades.com for reference).  However, have already posted back to seller who has given clear undertaking for full refund.  Nothing lost, nothing gained!


----------



## patspost

Sorry if this has been asked before, but how often do people change the cutting heads on their philishaves?, and is there a good online source for buying them?.
tks


----------



## fnannery

HAS ANYONE USED THIS SITE [broken link removed] 
I work out its €45 for 32 blades which would not be to bad as long as its genuine.


----------



## Complainer

fnannery said:


> HAS ANYONE USED THIS SITE [broken link removed]
> I work out its €45 for 32 blades which would not be to bad as long as its genuine.


See this thread for feedback on onlygilette.com.

I got the Aldi blades (branded 'Exact' iirc) recently, and found them to be terrible. I had several cuts each time I shaved.

Any alternative solutions out there?


----------



## Caveat

I'm using them Complainer and find them fine - but I did find that a *good *presoaking of the blade in hot water prior to use, helps a lot.

Also, I always use a preshave cleanser thing and 'good' (i.e. established brand) gel which probably helps too. 

Like a lot of things in my life, I find that skimping on one aspect is fine as long as you compensate by utilising 'quality' elements of the procedure/plan etc. elsewhere


----------



## S.L.F

Hi Complainer I spent years cutting my face to ribbons, then I found a magic solution.
If you give your face a good rub before shaving, wet or dry, that will get you a smoother shave.
My favorite way to shave is to use some of my wifes soaps from Lush on my face first, give it a good rub into my face then shave.
I haven't cut my face in years.
But in the interest of comparison I'll go out and but some Lidl blades just to check them out.


----------



## Silvergirl

Try cheapotc.com they also do the fabulous crest white strips and Rogaine  at really good prices and ship to Ireland which I found the most frustrating thing with a lot of other websites - fill out all your details to find out that they don't ship outside the US!


----------



## dewdrop

Re Gilette Mach 3 Turbo which i got as a present it took me some time to extract the blade from the plastic holder. Then i saw on the packaging a reference to Aloe + Vit.E.   What on earth does this mean?


----------



## Sue Ellen

dewdrop said:


> Re Gilette Mach 3 Turbo which i got as a present it took me some time to extract the blade from the plastic holder. Then i saw on the packaging a reference to Aloe + Vit.E.   What on earth does this mean?



AFAIK Aloe and Vit.E. are merely to moisturise the skin.  See [broken link removed].


----------



## martin87

Please they can say to me if the blades of onlygillette.com are original or are fakes, thank you


----------



## Complainer

Caveat said:


> I'm using them Complainer and find them fine - but I did find that a *good *presoaking of the blade in hot water prior to use, helps a lot.


I'm amazed at how much of a difference this presoaking has made. I'm back to using the Aldi blades successfully now thanks to Caveat.


----------



## Han Solo

I received eight Fusion Power Blades from [broken link removed] and while they look 100% genuine - they don't have serial numbers on them which I think means they're fake. See www.fakeblades.com Although a poster on boards.ie says he bought a packet in Dunnes Stores and they also had no serial numbers. See http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=55263494

I am going to send a sample to P&G and await their verdict, and will post back.


----------



## Caveat

Complainer said:


> I'm amazed at how much of a difference this presoaking has made. I'm back to using the Aldi blades successfully now thanks to Caveat.


 
Glad it worked out.

Ms Caveat will find it hilarious that I have provided successful tips on male grooming. Seriously.


----------

